# Fightstar!



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I don't know anything about these modern bands but apparently Fightstar are big names in the music world!

Well their new forum theme on their official website was designed by my 18 year old son Scott. He was contacted by, and paid by, a major UK design firm to do the job and the new design went live tonight.

Take a look HERE!

The interesting thing here.....and it may help others....is the Scott is dyslexic. As a little one in school he was classified as difficult, then they said he had learning difficulties....then finally it was confirmed he was dyslexic.

He could never have achieved any formal qualifications in school, so taking him out of school at 14 when we came here was not going to be a great loss. He did one week of school here, but his dyslexia combined with the language barrier was a real issue.

So he threw himself into IT and design (he has super-enhanced artistic ability.....maybe due to the dyslexia) and that's what he's achieved. 
Yes.....I've taught him IT Skills as I was a systems hardware engineer, but all the design and artwork.....that's solely down to him. I don't have an artistic bone in my body....they're just machines to me!

So if you're dyslexic, or have other things which you feel hold you back......never give up and never give in!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I don't know anything about these modern bands but apparently Fightstar are big names in the music world!
> 
> Well their new forum theme on their official website was designed by my 18 year old son Scott. He was contacted by, and paid by, a major UK design firm to do the job and the new design went live tonight.
> 
> ...


Aaaaahhh, A proud dad and so you should be!! Well done Scott

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Aaaaahhh, A proud dad and so you should be!! Well done Scott
> 
> Jo xx


Thanks Jo!

It was solely his gig too.....I didn't even know he was doing it till he showed me _how much_ had been put in his PayPal account. 

He's done a few in the past for this particular UK company....but nothing as prestigious as that one!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Thanks Jo!
> 
> It was solely his gig too.....I didn't even know he was doing it till he showed me _how much_ had been put in his PayPal account.
> 
> He's done a few in the past for this particular UK company....but nothing as prestigious as that one!


Kids with dyslexia are apparently very bright, there are an awful lot of Entrepreneurs who have it... Richard Branson for one!! So Scotts in good company! Hey, he´ll soon be a millionaire and you can retire..... his turn to "keep " you!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Kids with dyslexia are apparently very bright, there are an awful lot of Entrepreneurs who have it... Richard Branson for one!! So Scotts in good company! Hey, he´ll soon be a millionaire and you can retire..... his turn to "keep " you!!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


I never thought of it like that Jo! 

Motorcycling across Europe.....French Maids.....now that's a retirement plan!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreme said:


> I don't know anything about these modern bands but apparently Fightstar are big names in the music world!
> 
> So if you're dyslexic, or have other things which you feel hold you back......never give up and never give in!


Nice work - dyslexic and you as a father. The kid could not have had a worse start. Well maybe as an Arsenal fan! 

Congratulations 

Steve


----------



## magnolia (Jan 30, 2009)

Good for your son,XTreme.I'm a teacher with all this exams of psychology and child psychology,but I thing the better lesson I've got from an old lady-teacher.She use to say"don't push these kids too hard,each of them is going to find his way in life".Perfect proof of this words,your son.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

wasn't that the band that was started up by a member of Busted?? (see, I'm down with the kids, can shizzle me dizzle and all that). That's excellent Xtreme - obviously a chip off the old block - congrats!!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Thanks everybody!

And Tallulah....my boy did mention that it was formed by somebody from Busted!

And I said WTF's Busted?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Thanks everybody!
> 
> And Tallulah....my boy did mention that it was formed by somebody from Busted!
> 
> And I said WTF's Busted?


Showing your age Xtreme - google some of their music, it might all come back to you??!

Tallulah.x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Showing your age Xtreme - google some of their music, it might all come back to you??!
> 
> Tallulah.x


Music died along with Stevie Ray Vaughan twenty years ago Tallulah!

This is music......


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Music died along with Stevie Ray Vaughan twenty years ago Tallulah!
> 
> This is music......
> 
> YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan - Crossfire


Love that man - that guy can play. I prefer his version of Superstition over that of Stevie Wonder's any day.


Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Love that man - that guy can play. I prefer his version of Superstition over that of Stevie Wonder's any day.
> 
> 
> Tallulah.x


The second Jimmy Hendrix and just as dead !

Jo


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

It really looks very good. You're right to be proud of him


----------

